# Tips: Polish your stainless steel with Evoo



## Sagittarius

I had been advised by a dear executive Pastry Chef friend to polish my stainless Steel Antique Credenza with  Organic  Extra Virgin Olive Oil. 

I was quite surprised when he had told me this.   However, I went ahead to do so .. 

Then wiped it  with paper towelling and buffed  it with a Micro Fiber cloth.

It has had amazing results.

So, throw away your comercial polishes .. 

Does has anyone else tried this with their stainless steel cutlery or other ítems made of this metal  ?  


Have a nice day ..


----------



## jennyema

Life is too short to polish my stainless steel, sorry

But I don't have SS appliances

And I'm not certain if they recognize organic versus nonorganic oil


----------



## GotGarlic

jennyema said:


> Life is too short to polish my stainless steel, sorry
> 
> But I don't have SS appliances
> 
> And I'm not certain if they recognize organic versus nonorganic oil


Ditto


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Credenza? You have a Stainless Steel credenza? My Mom had a mahogany credenza that was part of her dining room suite. It's the sideboard where we stored the table linens and good silverware, along with other things. I have no idea what kind of credenza you might be polishing. Could you perhaps post a photo? I would be interested in seeing what a European credenza looks like.


----------



## Andy M.

jennyema said:


> Life is too short to polish my stainless steel, sorry...




Absolutely!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I find WD-40 un-grimes my stainless perfectly. I don't care if the stainless shines, but I do like it clean without streaks.


----------



## Sagittarius

*Princess Fiona*



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I find WD-40 un-grimes my stainless perfectly. I don't care if the stainless shines, but I do like it clean without streaks.




What exactly is W.D.  40  ?  

Could this be purchased online ?  


The Evoo does not leave streaks at all .. 

I was very suprised that the Evoo was so efficient and excelled  in its job  ..


----------



## Sagittarius

Cooking Godess, 

It is an Art Deco era piece, documented and  it is from an old restaurant re-storer ..  

The piece is a " low boy " with 2 cabinet doors and was used in a restaurant to store table linens, etcetra  .. 


The Chef was going to get rid of it, and we took it !  Not totally knowing where we would put it or how to clean it up !

Have a lovely day ..


----------



## msmofet

WD-40 is motor oil.


----------



## Bigjim68

*Wd 40*



msmofet said:


> WD-40 is motor oil.



WD 40 is a lightweight lubricant  Often used as a rust preventative.  I don't think it's ever used as a motor oil.

I'd be surprised if it wasn't available worldwide.


----------



## jennyema

msmofet said:


> WD-40 is motor oil.


 

Wd 40 isn't motor oil

Its a spray lubricant for basically household (not industrial) use

It has a million uses!


----------



## msmofet

I had a heck of a time getting my new stainless steel fridge to look nice. My cats seem to love it!! One stands up puts her feet on the freezer draw and looks inside the fridge when it's open. Another loves to sit on top. Reminds me of Snoopy doing his vulture impersonation. 



LOTS of feet prints. Nothing got it nice and clean. UNTIL I used white vinegar and water in a spray bottle to clean then wiped down with canola oil wipe all excess oil off.  Looks beautiful no prints no streaks.


----------



## jennyema




----------



## msmofet

jennyema said:


> Wd 40 isn't motor oil
> 
> Its a spray lubricant for basically household (not industrial) use
> 
> It has a million uses!





Oh yeah got confused. (10W-40 motor oil?)  Sorry.  Hub keeps both together. He used it to clean something under the hood.


----------



## Katie H

All the comments on stainless appliances are exactly why I have never had nor will I ever have stainless appliances in my kitchen.  The sink is problematic enough for me.  Just give me good old crisp white appliances and I'm a happy camper.

I can't imagine what my life would've been with stainless when I was raising 8 children.


----------



## Kayelle

jennyema said:


>



I would also use WD40. Here are some other uses for it Sag. I'm sure it's sold all over the world. Interesting that it's primarily made of fish oil.

Ken East (one of the original founders) says there is nothing in WD-40 that would hurt you.
 When you read the “shower door” part, try it. It’s the first thing  that has ever cleaned that spotty shower door. If yours is plastic, it  works just as well as glass. It is a miracle!
 1. Then try it on your stovetop.. Voila! It’s now shinier than it is ever  been. You will be amazed.
2. Here are some of the uses:
3. Protects silver from tarnishing.
4. Removes road tar and grime from cars.
5. Cleans and lubricates guitar strings.
6. Gives floors that ‘just-waxed’ sheen without making it slippery.
7. Keeps flies off cows.
8. Restores and cleans chalkboards.
9. Removes lipstick stains.
10. Loosens stubborn zippers.
11. Untangles jewelry chains.
12. Removes stains from stainless steel sinks. Cleans the fronts of  Stainless steel appliances (have personally seen the employees of Lowes  use it on their appliances in the store to keep them new looking)
13. Removes dirt and grime from the barbecue grill.
14. Keeps ceramic/terra cotta garden pots from oxidizing.
15. Removes tomato stains from clothing
16. Keeps glass shower doors free of water spots.
17. Camouflages scratches in ceramic and marble floors.
18. Keeps scissors working smoothly.
19. Lubricates noisy door hinges on vehicles and doors in homes.
20. Gives a children’s play gym slide a shine for a super fast slide.
21. Lubricates gear shift and mower deck lever for ease of handling on riding mowers.
22. Rids kid’s rocking chairs and swings of squeaky noises.
23. Lubricates tracks in sticking home windows and makes them easier to open.
24. Spraying an umbrella stem makes it easier to open and close.
25. Restores and cleans padded leather dashboards in vehicles, as well as vinyl bumpers.
26. Restores and cleans roof racks on vehicles.
27. Lubricates and stops squeaks in electric fans.
28. Lubricates wheel sprockets on tricycles, wagons, and bicycles for easy handling.
29. Lubricates fan belts on washers and dryers and keeps them running smoothly.
30. Keeps rust from forming on saws and saw blades, and other tools.
31. Removes splattered grease on stove.
32. Keeps bathroom mirror from fogging.
33. Lubricates prosthetic limbs.
34. Keeps pigeons off the balcony (they hate the smell).
35. Removes all traces of duct tape.
36. Folks even spray it on their arms, hands, and knees to relieve Arthritis pain.
37. Florida’s favorite use is: “cleans and removes love bugs from grills and bumpers.”
38. The favorite use in the state of New York — WD-40 protects the Statue of
Liberty from the elements.
39. WD-40 attracts fish. Spray a LITTLE on live bait or lures and you  will be catching the big one in no time. Also, it is a lot cheaper than  the chemical attractants that are made for just that purpose. Keep in  mind though, using Some chemical laced baits or lures for fishing are  not allowed in some states.
40. Use it for fire ant bites. It takes the sting away immediately and stops the itch.
41. WD-40 is great for removing crayon from walls. Spray on the mark and wipe with a clean rag.
42. Also, if you’ve discovered that your teenage daughter has washed and  dried a tube of lipstick with a load of laundry, saturate the lipstick  spots with WD-40 and re-wash. Presto! Lipstick is gone!
43. If you sprayed WD-40 on the distributor cap, it would displace the moisture and allow the car to start.
44. It removes black scuff marks from the kitchen floor! Use WD-40  for those nasty tar and scuff marks on flooring. It doesn’t seem to  harm the finish and you won’t have to scrub nearly as hard to get them  off. Just remember to open some windows if you have a lot of marks.
45. Bug guts will eat away the finish on your car if not removed quickly! Use WD-40!
 P. S. The basic ingredient is FISH OIL.


----------



## CubsGal

Kayelle said:


> 34. Keeps pigeons off the balcony (they hate the smell).


I'm with the pigeons. I hate the smell of WD-40. I can't imagine rubbing it on anything in my kitchen. 

I'm not a fan of stainless steel appliances, but that's what I have. I just ignore the streaks.


----------



## RPCookin

msmofet said:


> WD-40 is motor oil.





Bigjim68 said:


> WD 40 is a lightweight lubricant  Often used as a rust preventative.  I don't think it's ever used as a motor oil.
> 
> I'd be surprised if it wasn't available worldwide.



Among other things, WD-40 is good as a penetrating oil, freeing up sticky parts or corroded nuts and bolts.  It is not a great lubricant, and it can actually gum up some things.  People spray it in locks all the time, then wonder why it's so hard to turn the key... it loosens them up for awhile, then starts to dry out and collect a little dirt and it just goes downhill from there.  Sometimes the only cure is a complete cleaning and proper dry lubricant.

As far as stainless, we have none.  That was a decision we made as we replaced appliances in the kitchen.  It's to much of a hassle to keep looking clean.  Our last two appliances are slate.  I think it looks better than stainless, and it doesn't hold fingerprints.  Our fridge and dishwasher are both slate, the range is basic white - all are GE.


----------



## Kayelle

CubsGal said:


> I'm with the pigeons. I hate the smell of WD-40. I can't imagine rubbing it on anything in my kitchen.
> 
> I'm not a fan of stainless steel appliances, but that's what I have. I just ignore the streaks.



I agree, the stuff really stinks. Must be the fish oil. 
I'm sure any odorless oil would work, not just "organic extra virgin olive oil"! 



RPCookin said:


> As far as stainless, we have none.  That was a decision we made as we  replaced appliances in the kitchen.  It's to much of a hassle to keep  looking clean.  *Our last two appliances are slate.  I think it looks  better than stainless, and it doesn't hold fingerprints.*  Our fridge and  dishwasher are both slate, the range is basic white - all are  GE.



I also am very glad to have both my GE stove and dishwasher in the slate color. It's both beautiful and hassle free.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I enjoy my SS appliances, and don't find them all that difficult to keep clean. I use a white vinegar solution for cleaning and it works great. If you really feel the need to polish appliances, there are a lot of different options for oil to use. A few drops of baby oil on a soft cloth works just as well as anything.

Organic EVOO? That's for salads.


----------



## Sagittarius

*Kayelle*



Kayelle said:


> I would also use WD40. Here are some other uses for it Sag. I'm sure it's sold all over the world. Interesting that it's primarily made of fish oil.
> 
> Ken East (one of the original founders) says there is nothing in WD-40 that would hurt you.
> When you read the “shower door” part, try it. It’s the first thing  that has ever cleaned that spotty shower door. If yours is plastic, it  works just as well as glass. It is a miracle!
> 1. Then try it on your stovetop.. Voila! It’s now shinier than it is ever  been. You will be amazed.
> 2. Here are some of the uses:
> 3. Protects silver from tarnishing.
> 4. Removes road tar and grime from cars.
> 5. Cleans and lubricates guitar strings.
> 6. Gives floors that ‘just-waxed’ sheen without making it slippery.
> 7. Keeps flies off cows.
> 8. Restores and cleans chalkboards.
> 9. Removes lipstick stains.
> 10. Loosens stubborn zippers.
> 11. Untangles jewelry chains.
> 12. Removes stains from stainless steel sinks. Cleans the fronts of  Stainless steel appliances (have personally seen the employees of Lowes  use it on their appliances in the store to keep them new looking)
> 13. Removes dirt and grime from the barbecue grill.
> 14. Keeps ceramic/terra cotta garden pots from oxidizing.
> 15. Removes tomato stains from clothing
> 16. Keeps glass shower doors free of water spots.
> 17. Camouflages scratches in ceramic and marble floors.
> 18. Keeps scissors working smoothly.
> 19. Lubricates noisy door hinges on vehicles and doors in homes.
> 20. Gives a children’s play gym slide a shine for a super fast slide.
> 21. Lubricates gear shift and mower deck lever for ease of handling on riding mowers.
> 22. Rids kid’s rocking chairs and swings of squeaky noises.
> 23. Lubricates tracks in sticking home windows and makes them easier to open.
> 24. Spraying an umbrella stem makes it easier to open and close.
> 25. Restores and cleans padded leather dashboards in vehicles, as well as vinyl bumpers.
> 26. Restores and cleans roof racks on vehicles.
> 27. Lubricates and stops squeaks in electric fans.
> 28. Lubricates wheel sprockets on tricycles, wagons, and bicycles for easy handling.
> 29. Lubricates fan belts on washers and dryers and keeps them running smoothly.
> 30. Keeps rust from forming on saws and saw blades, and other tools.
> 31. Removes splattered grease on stove.
> 32. Keeps bathroom mirror from fogging.
> 33. Lubricates prosthetic limbs.
> 34. Keeps pigeons off the balcony (they hate the smell).
> 35. Removes all traces of duct tape.
> 36. Folks even spray it on their arms, hands, and knees to relieve Arthritis pain.
> 37. Florida’s favorite use is: “cleans and removes love bugs from grills and bumpers.”
> 38. The favorite use in the state of New York — WD-40 protects the Statue of
> Liberty from the elements.
> 39. WD-40 attracts fish. Spray a LITTLE on live bait or lures and you  will be catching the big one in no time. Also, it is a lot cheaper than  the chemical attractants that are made for just that purpose. Keep in  mind though, using Some chemical laced baits or lures for fishing are  not allowed in some states.
> 40. Use it for fire ant bites. It takes the sting away immediately and stops the itch.
> 41. WD-40 is great for removing crayon from walls. Spray on the mark and wipe with a clean rag.
> 42. Also, if you’ve discovered that your teenage daughter has washed and  dried a tube of lipstick with a load of laundry, saturate the lipstick  spots with WD-40 and re-wash. Presto! Lipstick is gone!
> 43. If you sprayed WD-40 on the distributor cap, it would displace the moisture and allow the car to start.
> 44. It removes black scuff marks from the kitchen floor! Use WD-40  for those nasty tar and scuff marks on flooring. It doesn’t seem to  harm the finish and you won’t have to scrub nearly as hard to get them  off. Just remember to open some windows if you have a lot of marks.
> 45. Bug guts will eat away the finish on your car if not removed quickly! Use WD-40!
> P. S. The basic ingredient is FISH OIL.




Kayelle  &  All,  

Thank you all  very much.   Quite an amazing list  !!!!   

Just the name did not " click " for a minute  ..   Yes, I am familiar with it ..  Shall go get some ..


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Steve Kroll said:


> ...If you really feel the need to polish appliances...


you have less excitement in your life than I do. 

I keep my appliances clean. No sticky finger prints, no globs of dust. Enough to make a health inspector happy, but a decorator might run for the door. 

I'm in the camp for using EVOO for consumption purposes. I eat salads, not lick my fridge.


----------



## skilletlicker

Sagittarius said:


> I had been advised by a dear executive Pastry Chef friend to polish my stainless Steel Antique Credenza with  Organic  Extra Virgin Olive Oil.
> 
> I was quite surprised when he had told me this.   However, I went ahead to do so ..
> 
> Then wiped it  with paper towelling and buffed  it with a Micro Fiber cloth.
> 
> It has had amazing results.
> 
> So, throw away your comercial polishes ..
> 
> Does has anyone else tried this with their stainless steel cutlery or other ítems made of this metal  ?
> 
> 
> Have a nice day ..


Girona. Looked at some pictures; what a place!

Thanks for the tip. Not that I have large SS apliances to be concerned with.

Really only replied because my adopted home town has hosted a couple of boys from a neighboring town in your neck of the woods. Pao and Marc Gasol are well loved here.


----------



## Vinylhanger

WD-40, ick.  Years of using gallons jugs of it in the military made me swear off the stuff forever.  The smell makes me wanna toss my lunch.

I wouldn't use it on anything I like.  It eats rubber seals and attracts dirt.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> you have less excitement in your life than I do.
> 
> I keep my appliances clean. No sticky finger prints, no globs of dust. Enough to make a health inspector happy, but a decorator might run for the door.
> 
> I'm in the camp for using EVOO for consumption purposes. I eat salads, *not lick my fridge*.




 Thank you for the laugh. I needed it right now. I just can't stop laughing.


----------



## Caslon

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I find WD-40 un-grimes my stainless perfectly. I don't care if the stainless shines, but I do like it clean without streaks.



Just a note about WD-40.  In the long term, WD-40 turns into a sticky like gummy substance over time.  Beware.  It's one thing WD-40 never tells you.  

The lubrication  spray that's meant just for scissors and all.  This stuff is great.

https://www.amazon.com/Felco-FELCO-Lubricant-Spray/dp/B001B6PR9G


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have never had a problem with WD-40 gumming up anything.


----------



## Sagittarius

*Msmofet*



msmofet said:


> I had a heck of a time getting my new stainless steel fridge to look nice. My cats seem to love it!! One stands up puts her feet on the freezer draw and looks inside the fridge when it's open. Another loves to sit on top. Reminds me of Snoopy doing his vulture impersonation.
> 
> View attachment 27309
> 
> LOTS of feet prints. Nothing got it nice and clean. UNTIL I used white vinegar and water in a spray bottle to clean then wiped down with canola oil wipe all excess oil off.  Looks beautiful no prints no streaks.



MsMofet, 

Another good solution !  


Thank you and have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Sagittarius

*Skilletickler*



skilletlicker said:


> Girona. Looked at some pictures; what a place!
> 
> Thanks for the tip. Not that I have large SS apliances to be concerned with.
> 
> Really only replied because my adopted home town has hosted a couple of boys from a neighboring town in your neck of the woods. Pao and Marc Gasol are well loved here.




Gerona, is a large region and I am actually from the Empordà Alta or northern Costa Brava, near the French border, Cadaquès ..  

One of our warenhouses are in the  Gerona City vicinity, and we had lived for several years in the Gerona Capital,  before relocating to Barcelona City for our Jobs ..  

The Evoo did a miraculous job ..  However, I will try the Spray recommended ..   

Have a lovely weekend ..


----------



## Sagittarius

*jennyema*



jennyema said:


>




Thank you.  My husband went to get  the spray yesterday .. 

Have a nice weekend ..


----------



## Caslon

Over time...WD-40 turns into a sticky goo.   No big whoop...anyone wanna fight about it?


----------

